# Hello and questions about a Tang community



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there.

Just set up my 100 gallon and was thinking about doing Frontosa but has been pointed out to me it is probably not big enough to breed them in. I would like to do a Tang community.

I've bred Julie transcriptus before and love them. I had an unsuccessful attempt at shell dwellers (sold before I moved).

What would be a good combination? I'm thinking a Julie pair, Calvus or Compressiceps, a shell dweller, and maybe some Cyps? Looking through articles now for ideas but if anybody has any for me I'd be very appreciative!

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

That setup would be great
a pair of julies, a pair of calvus, some shellies and cyps 
just figure out what kinds you want


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey Tony,

100 gallons is a nice size tank. What are the dimensions just to give us some ideas on what you have for space to work with.

Now lets get down to business. I am a true believer that Cyprichromis bring out the best in all tang fish. Before I kept Cyprichromis in my current setup my fish were not as active and didn't show the colors they are showing now. They are beautiful filler with great personality. Also I find that a nice addition to any Tanganyikan community tank is an Altolamprologus species.

Just to give you some ideas on what you can do with your tank, this is my current setup.

3m 5f Cyprichromis Leptosoma "Utinta"
2m 1f Altolamprologus Compressiceps "Cape Chaitika"
1m 1f Lepidiolamprologus Meeli	
2m 4f Cyathopharynx Furcifer "Ruziba" (Temporary)

I like the activity in this tank. Its a very easy to sit down and be mesmerized by the beauty.


























Hope everything works out well for you,

Josh


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

It is a 5 foot 100 gallon tank.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

another question: Since I have changed plans with what I want to do with the tank I don't have sand as a substrate. Most of it is probably not too bad - slight larger than blasting sand - but there is one bag of fairly large gravel I mixed in (about 1-2 inches per pebble). Is that a problem?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> but there is one bag of fairly large gravel I mixed in (about 1-2 inches per pebble). Is that a problem?


Not at all. As long as the shellies can dig through it, they'll be fine.

What kind of shellie were you thinking of? Ocellatus are nice. Really feisty and lots of personality, but don' t bully others.










I'd also probably stick with the smaller juli's like ornatus or transcriptus.

As for alto's, just pick your favorite.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses.

I'm jazzed now.

Here is what I'm leaning towards.
j. transcriptus
a. comp gold head
i. ocellatus gold or mealgris
cyp lepotomus

what do you guys think? good combo?

another question: on the 100 gallon - I have 2 Emperor 400 HOB's - do I need more filtration? Considering a eheim wet/dry for extra push and maybe a power head to increase water circulation.


----------



## Josh_McFadden (Jul 5, 2004)

I wouldn't add the powerhead. But I think for filteraton it sounds fine to me. If you want you can always add a Eheim canister filter. As for species it sounds like a good combo to me.

Best of luck,

Josh


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cadfael_tex said:


> ...another question: on the 100 gallon - I have 2 Emperor 400 HOB's - do I need more filtration? Considering a eheim wet/dry for extra push and maybe a power head to increase water circulation.


Your two Emps will give you about 800 gph (that's almost 10X). I should think you will be fine. On my 125, I have an FX5 (900 gph), one AC110 (500 gph) and one Emp 400 (400 gph) - that's 1800 gph which is way more than I need. I like to run an extra HOB just in case I need a seeded filter in an emergency (in case I need to set up a hospital tank real fast).

I like having a canister filter and a HOB.

Hope that helps


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a 100 gallon that I just updated a month ago. I am enjoying it, but wish they would grow faster..lol. I have an FX5 and a Magnum 350.
I have:
Cyp leptsoma Blue Flash. 1m, 3F, 1 holding!
Gold Occelatus 8
Julie Transcriptus 6
Calvus 2 Yellow, 1 Black
8 Syno Petricola

I'm not trying to breed anything but the Cyps. Let me tell you..catching Cyps is not easy!
I'm hoping the yellow Calvus will eventually pair. I'll lose the black if they do. Otherwise, I'll keep one black and one yellow if they end up being the same sex.

This is a very young tank. All fish except the Cyps are 1".


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Just waiting for the tank to cycle (twiddles thumbs). The breeder asked about adding a sand-sifter species to the mix - what are you guys thoughts? Also, would Hap burtoni or any of the victoria haps mix in?

Also, gonna ask this else where but here goes - since I changed what I'm putting in. I'm thinking about taking out some of the gravel and putting in some sand. Early in the cycle I don't think it would be too detrimental but - am I crazy to think about doing it?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Floridagirl said:


> I'm not trying to breed anything but the Cyps. Let me tell you..catching Cyps is not easy!


Sorry for the mini hjack  FG: I had two cyps holding and stipped them and was amazed at how easy it was to catch them. Just dumb luck on my part, but I put a net on the left of them which intimidated them from moving in that direction, they couldn't go to the right very far as that was the end of the tank. I dipped a second net, *very slowly* behind them and waited a couple minutes before moving it again and *very slowly* moved the net towrds me to the glass and I caught them with no resistance. That proceedure worked two times out of two attemps. Block off their escape route and move very slowly. That was my very first time trying to catch a cyp and I was very suprised at how well it went.

If you are interested, I just updated my cyp fry thread.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=185787

Hope that helps.

Once again, sorry for the hjack.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

All your Tangs will appreciate sand, but I don't think you will have the room for Sand sifters or Victorians. Tangs need a lot of territoty, unlike other Africans.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you do sand sifters, eliminate all other fish but cyps.

I wanted to do Ventralis in my 72" 125G, the advice I was given was the sand sifters would need the entire bottom to themselves.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Probably won't add sand sifters then. Got some reef sand/aragonite at the LFS today. They only had one bag so I'll see how it looks when I take out the largest gravel and add it in. Tank seems to be cycling ok - had between .5 an 1 ppm amonia and it's been going about a week. Dumped the rest of the Stress-zyme in for what it's worth.


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

Sand is in. Should have rinsed it more because it was messier than I expected. When the dust settles I'll see how it looks. I'll ask in another thread but I'm wondering about using my 10g for transcriptus and trying a different Julie in the big tank.


----------

